# WOW!! what a trigger!!



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

went out this morning to get our limit of snapper and come home. limited out in about 30mins with 6people. nice big sow snapper. we were gonna come back in but it was only 830am so we said screw it and made a few more stops. spent the rest of the day running from the snapper. they wereEVERYWHERE by the 1000s!! pulled up at the next stop and right away started pulling in more big snapper. there were so many that they had the entire screen orange. you could see them schooling under the boat 10ft down in 100ft of water, hundreds of them!! so we started trying to sight fish for kings and ajs to keep the snapper off the baits. we had 2guys up in the tower telling us where to cast and when the snapper were getting too close. when we couldnt see any more jacks or king we left and hit one more spot. it was loaded with 14-16in snapper and tons of juvie ajs. i drop a cig down to catch a aj. i geta good hitbut at the same time i see some chicken dolphin so i set the hook and hand my rod off to my buddy to reel it up while i grab the 706. i make a fewcasts and after a min or 2i look over and my buddy is still fighting the fish. finally it comes to the top and it is this FREAK!! 22in and 8.5lbs!! after that we caught a few more trigger and headed to the house. back at the dock by 1230 or so


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I think you guys may have been fishing right next to us!!! I was decking on the GAMBLER today,,, GREAT looking fish


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

super trigger


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

wow what a fish :clap


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice trigger...I can remember when those things were considered trash fish....Not sure why either.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Brad K (6/1/2009)*I think you guys may have been fishing right next to us!!! I was decking on the GAMBLER today,,, GREAT looking fish


yea that was us! "there aint no red snapper in pensacola!" from the looks of it your customers had a dang good time. who is the capt of that boat now?


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice trigger. Great report.:bowdown


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (6/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Brad K (6/1/2009)*I think you guys may have been fishing right next to us!!! I was decking on the GAMBLER today,,, GREAT looking fish
> ...


Still Capt. Buz Pitts the owner of the boat!!!!!!!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

thats what i thought but i thought Brian might have taken it over.. tell Buzz that Ryan Scully said hey! he is my dads ex-brother-in-law and we used to hunt together years ago.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

RYAN, THAT IS A HECK-UV-A TRIG!!!!! Good job on catching the almost extinct snapper!!!! Congrats!!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Holy COW!!! NICE trig... :bowdown :clap :letsdrink Looks like a GREAT day was had by ALL....


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

wow havent seen one like that in a while great catch:bowdown:clap


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

nice trig!!!!!!!:takephoto


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang, ain't seen Gene in little bit. Thought he got married, had yungins and fell of the face of the earth. Nice report!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

That is one heck of a Trigger!!! Its making me hungry just looking at it.


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

That's a stud of a trig....damn I bet he coulda taken a chunk outta the ol' ass


----------

